# Things you don't know about me...



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread is the next step in getting to know your fellow TPFer.  

All you have to do is list a few things that no one would know about you.  
They can be funny or weird or just something you've never talked about here. 

I'll start: 

I have seen every episode of the Saturday morning kids show, "Flight 29 Dwn"

In high school I was very involved in Art, though due to work, was never able to join "The Guild", which was the art club.  I was the only non-Guild member to get the "Artist of the Month" honor.  

In my life I've had 6 different surgries for 3 different things, if you don't count oral surgery.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow.  Uhh...  I had a heart attack at age 37.  I wear a "second hat" as music director at a local church.  I'm a dad to 4 grown kids and still married after 30 years.  Not much more worth mentioning.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Wow.  Uhh...  I had a heart attack at age 37.  I wear a "second hat" as music director at a local church.  *I'm a dad to 4 grown kids and still married after 30 years.*  Not much more worth mentioning.



Not worth mentioning??? I sure think it is.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

I was a member of the Meccano Guild when I was a boy.

I adore Champagne but hate caviar.

I have owned two cats - an all black cat called Rubezahl, and an all white cat called Bertrand Russell.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2006)

I was once a girl scout and have a photo that proves it. No they didn't give out merit badges in whipping 

I don't watch any regular tv - only movies. The last show that I watched more than once or twice was Cheers if that tells you anything. 

I'd wear nothing but jeans, t-shirts and boots (and a flannel in the winter) if given the choice. I'm really not much for dressing up but I do it occassionally as required. :queen:


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

Crikey, where do I start...

When I was 7 I starred as Laurie Lee in a production of Cider with Rosie on his seventieth birthday. He congratulated me, but nobody had thought to tell me who he was, so I gave him my baked potato (probably the real star of the show) because he looked sad. (Apparantly he was quite moved by the performance).

I got attacked in Birmingham by a street person on crystal meth and ended up with seven cuts down to the bone on my right arm. I lost two pints of blood and was stitched shut with no anaesthetic due to the blood loss. I learnt rather a lot about pain tolerance that day.

I've had dinner at the same table as Graham Norton in the OXO tower due to both of us knowing the Maitre D and blagging a last minute spot. He was very friendly and ferociously shy.

I have worked in bars for the last ten years as barman, manager, doorman, handyman etc.

I've councilled two people from suicidal depression back to healthy and working. (and haven't buried any mistakes... so far)

I've worked for some really big companies in very well paid jobs... and they sucked.

I have failed to get more than a couple of weeks into the following courses: Maths BSc, Computing BSc, Russian, Linux

I'm really bad with my own money and excellent with other people's.

I've been stopped by Police over fifty times and only have a meagre six speeding fines to show for it. Three of those involved them hiding in a bush like cowards. I've outrun a police car in France.... actually that sounds awful, scratch that - I didn't take any significant risks doing it.

I hate classical music.

Erm.... oh yeah.. the family name ends here. 

That's probably enough from me!

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

Well that seems to have brought the bus ride to a thrilling conclusion.


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well that seems to have brought the bus ride to a thrilling conclusion.



Maybe I should have just said that my cat's called Tina.


----------



## Islair (Jan 21, 2006)

I moved a lot when I was a little kid.

Ended up in The Frozen Tundra of Minnesota around 5th grade.

I hate the snow.

I am an American Football junkie.

I have a degree in Professional Photography.

I quit smoking 6 years ago, now I am addicted to caffeine.

My new years resolution was to take better care of my teeth.

I am married, no kids.

We have moved around quite a bit for my wife's schooling, now we are in Illinois.

Less snow here, which is good.

I have a basset hound, his name is Walter.

I am a video game nut, if you have XBox live and play Battlefield 2 or Halo 2 give out your gamertag.  I am on most nights.

I bought my frist camera, an Elan II, when I was 20.

I have a short attention span and even less motivation.

I am a recluse by nature.

I would rather be watching from the back of a room, than being the center of its attention.


----------



## Darfion (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Erm.... oh yeah.. the family name ends here.



Same here and we share the same surname


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 21, 2006)

I have worked as:  Professional musician, forest fire fighter, church youth group leader, remote operations controller for gas wells, a pharmacy technician, and an optometrists assistant.

I've been in college/university/gradschool/professional school since 1994.  I have a Bachelor's of Science in Biology and Bachelor's of Arts in Music Composition, a non thesis Master's in Neuroscience and Pain Management.  I have one year medical school, one year of chiropractic school and two more years before you can call me doctor.  Some say I am pathologically educated.  I say I just have about $100,000 in student loan debt right now.

I am technically right handed, but I do most fine motor skill things with my left, except writing.

I grew up on a 600 acre alfalfa farm in northern New Mexico.  When I was 17 I could bench press twice my body weight.   I guess tossing 200lb hay bales every summer for 10 years will do that to you.

I scored a perfect score on the ASVAB, a 35 on the ACT, a 34 on the MCAT and my wife still thinks I'm really dumb sometimes.  And usually I just end up sounding like a know-it-all.  I regularly have to suffer through "celebrations" at my house when I don't know the answer to a question.

Most people think I'm stuck up or rude when they first meet me.  I'm actually just very shy.  Those that stick around to get to know me usually wonder why they ever thought that about me.

I wear a size 13 shoe.  And that's all I'm going to say about that.  LOL.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow Robert! I really knew NOTHING about all that.  Awesome!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 21, 2006)

I was in the chess club AND the outdoors/sports club(ie. shooting, camping, tracking, etc..) at the same time... and I was the best in both.

When I was 12 years old I taught the 14 -15 yr/old class in church and was one of the leaders there for the childrens ministry.

I can beat almost anyone at armwrestling(long arms) :mrgreen:

I was taught archery by the best archer in Texas.(he even competed/won bronze in the olympics)  Although I never pursued it, I'm still very good.

I collect knives and always have one on me at all times. 

Last but not least... I've always wanted to be a Marine Sniper, and if I ever get drafted or have to go into the service for some reason.... that's what I'll be! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have just said that my cat's called Tina.


Your cat's called Tina? Wow! I never knew that. Just goes to show


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Your cat's called Tina? Wow! I never knew that. Just goes to show



Yeah... close one there huh?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 4 boys lololol 

ok seriously....

My grandma has been married 12 times, after the 7th marriage, she had to get married in the state of Alabama, becasue 7 is the legal limit in the state of Florida.  

I know how to tie the stem of a cherry in a knot with my tongue.

I once got a large bug stuck in my ear.  I was at a party, sitting next to a cute guy, talking.  all of a sudden a bug flew in my hair, i went to shoo it out and it went into my ear.  I covered the opening to my ear and suffocated the bug.  Went to the hospital and "Dr. Braintwain" could not get it out.  The next day I went to an ear nose and throat doctor and they removed what they called "a very cute bug".

I was once stopped by a police officer because I was speeding.  He asked me what the hurry was. (I have IBS) so I told him that if he did not let me get home, I was going to mess myself right there.  He told me to have a nice day and let me on my merry way.


----------



## markc (Jan 21, 2006)

At 38, I have no cavities.
I cannot stand the taste of anis/black licorice.
I've gotten drunk only once in my life, and just to see what it was like.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 21, 2006)

My twin sister died few hours after the birth.

Water colour used be my favourite medium, while growing up.

I have a barely visible cut on my eyebrow, that resulted from a 'gymnastics' session on our teapoy, while I was around 7 or 8.

While in high school, I was an ardent admirer of Communism. Eventually realized that it is a fine concept, but just on paper.

During that era, I chose to believe that there is no God. Not anymore.

I was born in India; raised both in India and an oil kingdom in the Middle East (where my Dad was employed, for about 30 years).

I like the idea of 'Global Citizenship'.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> I have a Bachelor's of Science in Biology


:hail:




oh well, what can i say about me?

- some of you might already know this, but I was born and grew up in Moscow (the one in Russia  )
-So far I've been in 5 different schools
-I have a very pronounced hesitation between art and science
-I'm utterly disgusted when i find a vein in a piece of meat
-I can move my ears
-I once won a gold medal in figure skating, but only cause the competion sucked
-And... I can do THIS:
http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/55/How+to+fold+a+shirt/stream


----------



## Eric. (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's see. 

I also have a barely visible cut on my eyebrow, from being clotheslined by a tree while biking. 

I'm a welding apprentice, because I decided why go in debt to go to school when I can make money doing it. 

I had a goldfish Tinkerbelle. It died. 

My bird can play soccer, with cat toys. 

I've had blood tears come streaming out of my eyes at least 4 times. 

Worked for a bikeshop since I was 13(I'm now 18). I think it's the one job I could never quit.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

I also have a barely visible scar in my eyebrow from jumping on the bed as a kid.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

I have one above the right eyebrow, but it's rather a small dot of a scar... got it by knocking my head on some angle when i was about 3


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 21, 2006)

Let&#8217;s see

My wrists are double-jointed
I went to Nationals for Synchronized Skating in Laval, Quebec when I was 12 (Who-hoo *rolls eyes*)
And since we are talking about injuries now. I have two barely visible chicken pox &#8216;scars&#8217; on my forehead
I have never broken/sprained a bone
No cavaties! (yet)
I ate a light bulb off the Christmas tree when I was one and a half. It was on. :er:
Two weeks after the light bulb incident I found my aunt's medicine and ate it (Two calls to poison control in two weeks. not bad)
Didn't talk in full sentences until I had just turned 3.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 21, 2006)

uhm ok......here we go
- i almost died when i was born, fluids in my lungs or something like that
- i fell from someones shoulders (i was sitting there) and i fell down when he
  he wanted to check the time on the tower clock (got a scar from that)
- never broke a bone in my body (not that i know of)
- got hit by a car once (and i had a new light on my bike when it happened)
- i have had the same cell phone for the last 3.5 years
- capoeira (brazilian fighting sport)is the sport which i practice these days
- I got my first tooth when i was 1
- im learning to be a vet-assistent these days

thats it for now


----------



## Eric. (Jan 21, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Let&#8217;s see
> My wrists are double-jointed



Do tell how does that work? Does that mean you can bend your hand all the way back?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Do tell how does that work? Does that mean you can bend your hand all the way back?


 
Hmm.. maybe I described it wrong, more like it can 'hyperextend'. It is more like my whole hand can go the whole way forward. Most people can put there thumb on their arm, but my whole hand does. (Except for about 3/4 of the palm of my hand. Just to be specific)


----------



## Eric. (Jan 21, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Hmm.. maybe I described it wrong, more like it can 'hyperextend'. It is more like my whole hand can go the whole way forward. Most people can put there thumb on their arm, but my whole hand does.



! That's sweet. I can't touch my thumb to my arm! shoot.


----------



## hot shot (Jan 21, 2006)

well lets see
I have broken nearly every bone in my body most more than once. I have dislocated my sholders soo many times they ll pop out with a stong nug when there at the right angle.
Im a adranalin junky and get very depressed over a long period of low adranalin. 
Im dislexic (stating the ovious)
Im 15 
Have my own bussiness
Im part of the national youth theater as head tecnican 
Bult my own car when i was 9 (gasser style 40's ford) the ride high was soo high i couldnt reach the door handle
I race go karts at a semi pro level
Have died once for 5 minets 
Have been a transvestite twice for theater productions 
Think thats about it :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

*remembering JonMikal's siggy*
you'll sure be the one to say WOW what a ride!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 21, 2006)

I have one wife, 4 kids, a dog, and one cat. 

I was a photographer in the Army for three years.

I have been a firefighter for 27 years and just when I think I have seen it all someone surprises me. On the job I have broken 4 bones, ruptured 5 discs in my neck and back, been shot at, knives flashed at me, and had one patient try to bite me. I have been on the TV show COPS twice. It's the best job in the world!

My wife and I take church groups on short term mission trips and have been to Peru, England, Chile, Mexico, and the Apache Indian Reservation. 

I love kids, I cry at the utter poverty that most of the world lives in, and love meeting people. I have never met anyone I didn't like, just a few I'm glad I'll never see again.


----------



## JonK (Jan 21, 2006)

I was a mod on another photo forum before I was 'seduced' by the charms of TPF :mrgreen:

once spent a night in a 'quinze' or snow house dug out of a mound of snow (quin-zee) in a city park with my buddy and some southern comfort. we cooked a can of beans on a barbecue stand in the middle of the night. The cops walked over top of the snow cave but never found us. It was -35C that night.

One of my lungs collapsed spontaneously one day. I survived. 

I drove a tundra buggy once - those huge machines with huge tires that transport people over the frozen tundra to see polar bears in Churchill, Manitoba.

The first day i ever downhill skiied was at Sunshine in the Canadian Rockies - confused I ended up at the top of a black diamond mogul run; not knowing you could ski leisurely down the back way I tumbled unceremoniously to the bottom trying my best to attack those moguls!:blushing:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 21, 2006)

I drank my mom's most expensive perfume until I was 5 years old.  Christian Dior is good stuff.

I play guitar, bass, mandolin, drums of all shapes and sizes, banjo, a little piano, and I sing.  In other words, I like music.

I've never even held an SLR.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 21, 2006)

Ahh forgot to say:

I have never broken a bone in my body before either **Knocking on wood** (and I am 31 yrs old now) 



ALEX: LMAO THAT FOLDING SHIRT THING IS A TRIP!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> ALEX: LMAO THAT FOLDING SHIRT THING IS A TRIP!!!


 lol, yeah, but it really IS as simple as it looks. what's more, I can now go for some serious epatage in the laundry


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 22, 2006)

I started playing the violin at the age of 6. At 11 I broke my left arm so badly (gymnastics) that the doctors said I'll never be able to play the violin again. Guess who was wrong?

At 13 I met a famous Russian composer named Aram Katchaturian (of Sabre Dance fame).

At 15 I saved a girl from drowning.

At 22 I was stung by a yellow jacket in a place I cannot describe due to the rules of this forum. :lmao: 

At 31 I defected from an Iron Curtain country (Romania) and came to the US where I worked as a Lab Tech at Baxter-Travenol in Cambridge, Mass. And at school I almost failed chemistry, I hated it!!

At 50 I climbed the Grand Teton in Wyoming.

Looking forward to my next adventure.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, that's quite the life you've led!


----------



## bantor (Jan 22, 2006)

I am what some would call a compulsive hobbiest. I have to try every hobby once (and if I like it I continue).

When I was in grade seven I tought parts of the grade 12 computer program course.

I play guitar, mondoline and bass.

Was a junior youth leader at the local church for 2 years.(then I moved to the big city)

On my eighth B-day, fell off a horse and scraped the left side of my face off on a gravel road, I got REALLY lucky and only have one faint and hardly visible scar.

I have never been out of Canada...for that matter never out of Alberta/British Columbia.


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 22, 2006)

My brother nearly drowned me when I was little (not intentionally, he was afraid and jumped on my head pushing me under), I had to be saved by an adult.

I had my ears pierced at 5, but because of my metal allergy they broke out and the holes closed. I refuse to pierce my ears again.

I'm allergic to metal, anything less than 14k gold makes me break out in hives and itch.

I have 3 dogs (labs, all three colors) and one bird (cockateil). 

I'm majoring in History now, but it took me 3 years to figure that out.

I still live in the same city I was born in, but I've moved 3 times in my life. Maybe I'll leave Atlanta someday...

I only recently learned how to whistle.

My jaw locks sometimes, from some condition I have. It also hurts to laugh or yawn.

I'm very shy in person, until you get to know me. Then you can't shut me up.

I've been to Europe 3 times, once by myself (when I was 16) and I've been to Canada twice, but never anywhere in the US other than the southeastern US.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a tattoo. 

I have been a gypsy the better part of my life....

I've played many Lead roles in the theatre........for example...Beauty, in Beauty and the Beast...Convincingly I might add!

I used to own a shop called "The Rag Queen"  Where I designed costumes for the theatre and for Drag queens....What a hoot!

I was in law for 4 years.....*shudders

I was a professional gambler for 6 years......Mostly horses...but football too.

so much more but I'm gonna stop now!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 22, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I have a tattoo.


Might one ask where?


----------



## hot shot (Jan 22, 2006)

intresting that many are realy not how i imagened them to be


----------



## nitefly (Jan 22, 2006)

I am 14 years old.
I am a guitar player and have earnt decent money from gigs in past bands. 
I hope, and will (determanation is the key haha) become a professional musician.
I am a webdesigner. 
I am getting a new camera!
My camera sucks.
I talk too much (maybe you already knew that one) 
I'm size 12 (UK) feet. You know what they say about people with big feet eh?  Big socks, ofcourse.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 22, 2006)

Umm mine doesn't sound quite so interesting! 

I passed my glider pilots training ending in a solo flight ( no one else to blame if you crash!  )

I trained in Samalin martial arts for 7 years (qualified up to Brown belt 2nd dan, 1 dan short of black)

I've never broken a bone although I've crished the end of my finger with a rock and sliced the side of my thumb off whilst cutting a wall tile.

Not sure if I should be pleased about this or just grateful but I saved my sons life when he swallowed his own tongue.

I race Radio control cars and am Treasurer at my local club.

My wife was held up at gunpoint in an off licence (then went out with the cops to find the guy! :thumbup: )

That's just about all I can think of.  There's probably lots more that I just did because I had to or was just there!


----------



## Becky (Jan 22, 2006)

I like to build models... mainly bikes/cars/planes.
 I'm a fully unrestricted motorcycle license holder... I'm proud of that one as it was always a dream.
 I have a certificate in a Pro Rally Driving Course.
 I was taken to court when I was 18 for speeding when on "R Plates". For those who don't live in the UK or even Ireland(?), you must have R plates on your vehicle for 1 year after passing your test and cant go over 45mph... I escaped lightly with 3 penalty points and a £175 fine, however the judge found it "very disappointing"... :lmao:
 I used to work in Dixons in Belfast International Airport, I think I was quite good at it, mainly because I did not care for sales figures and personal commission.
 I have TERRIBLE spending habits, can't control money, and must have most things.
 2 years ago this valentines day a taxi driver drove through a stop sign I was passing, causing my car to be written off, 8 months of physiotherapy, and the knowledge that my back will never be quite normal again to haunt me most days.
 I have a pierced lip.
 I met my boyfriend online almost 3 years ago.
 I've had the same best friend since my first day at primary school aged 4.
 I'm called Rebecca... however a lot of people call me Wilson, for the sole reason that I like the name.
 I have about 30 tropical fish called fish#1, fish#2, fish  #3.....fish #29 and one my housemate called Fluffy ,  a cat called Felix and dog called Ben.
I was the only student in my A-Level Spanish class and the only girl in Design & Technology... and I was better than most of the boys 
I'm stuck for now but I'm sure I'll think of something thats actually worth reading at some point...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh and nothing to be proud of but I once had 16 points on my driving licence! (12 points and you're usually banned!)

Nothing bad or antisocial, just unfortunate!


----------



## Becky (Jan 22, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Oh and nothing to be proud of but I once had 16 points on my driving licence! (12 points and you're usually banned!)
> 
> Nothing bad or antisocial, just unfortunate!



I couldn't agree more!

... and I find that rather impressive :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 22, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> ... and I find that rather impressive :lmao:


 
The judge didn't !


----------



## Becky (Jan 22, 2006)

Meh... they wouldn't... kill joys :lmao:


----------



## Aoide (Jan 22, 2006)

Let's see...

I was born in Panama, so I can never be president.

I'm 1/2 Panamanian and 1/4 Cajun. 

I don't speak Spanish (most people assume that I do because of my surname)

I played the clarinet and probably would have been a band director, except I had such a bad director my senior year I decided on choir instead.

I don't drink coffee.

I don't like iced tea (any day now I'm sure I'll be kicked out of the south for this)

I'm really very shy in person.  Actually online too.  I can not let myself go and have an online persona.  I am who I am all the time.  Which is an amazing testament to TPF that I have the number of posts that I do.  I usually just sit in the background and read.

I am NOT shy in front of my students.  It is different for me to be in front of my students then to talk to anyone else.

Speaking of students, they will get the chance to hit me with a pie later this year.

I am an only child.

I have never gotten a ticket (knock on wood)

I have never broken a bone or been admitted to the hospital for anything (knock on wood feverishly)

I walked in the St. Patrick's Day Parade in Dublin.

I have been to more foreign countries than I have been to US States.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2006)

Right, after all this reading, here goes:

- There is one thing about me that I will never tell you, it will ALWAYS be my secret.

- My farthest travel ever in my life took me to Adelaide in South Australia. 

- I was pregnant five times and have two children today.

- I now wish I had learned to play an instrument when I was younger, but at the time I just couldn't be bothered with practising :roll:

- I have never won anything 

- I am still mad at myself that I married my first husband and still wish I hadn't - and I can no longer IMAGINE I married that man!

- I was in hospital six times. 

- I speak three languages (though the third is very much on the way to getting lost  )

- I am a "sandwich" child: elder sister, younger brother and myself inbetween.

- I've not had any car accidents in 20 years and then 3 within 6 months, two of which involved deer (but you actually already know that)

- I *love* crime stories - as TV shows as well as in novels, mostly so our German ones and British ones, though there are some very good Swedish ones out, too!!!

- I've been member on an online discussion forum (one other than this) for over five years now.


----------



## bace (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a massive scar on my stomach from an operation I had as a new born.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 22, 2006)

At age 5 I was hit and ran over by a car.... i'm 22 now I photograph them. 

March 20th will be mine and my girlfriends' 2 year anniversary 

I still live at home

All I need is a fridge and a TV and my bedroom will be almost self-contained.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 22, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> At age 5 I was hit and ran over by a car.... i'm 22 now I photograph them.
> 
> March 20th will be mine and my partners 2 year anniversary
> 
> ...



Here in the states, "Partner" infers a homosexual relationship, just to let ya know   We all know you're girl crazy though, so it's cool. lol


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 22, 2006)

Fix your quote Jon.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 22, 2006)

I started working with plants when I was 8 years old. I grow plants and flowers for a living and photograph them for fun. Combining 2 passions is nice :hugs::thumbup:

I lived in England for a total of 3 years (years 5,6 and 21) and visited 3 other times.

I have a Siberian Husky and a Border Collie, which is quite a combination.

I once got a speeding ticket for going 102 mph.

When I was a kid I had spinal Meningitis. I was really, really sick for like 6 months.

I love traveling around the United States and have been to 38 states so far (including Alaska and Hawaii).

I won a photography challenge with one of Christmas pictures earlier this month Happy Holidays by digitalflower

I have a chunk of gold ore on my desk from the gold mine my cousins worked at in the 1920s. I have written a story and collected about 1,000 historical pictures about the mine. It was right on the US-Canada border near Stewart, BC. Currently searching for some one to publish it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 24, 2006)

My middle name is Edward

I wear a 10-1/2-4E shoe 

I have had 3 cars; two of them have been new Mustang GT a 1988 & 2000, the first was a 76? Buick Sky Hawk 

I started my current job on January 16, 1987

My confirmation name is Matthew

I have one sister & bother, 12 & 10 years old than me; 3 nephews, 1 niece & 1 grate niece (that sound old)

I like rib eye stakes cooked medium-rare

I drink about 5 or 6 diet cokes a day

I don&#8217;t like beer

The oldies ancestor I know of is John Jarbo, he can to colonies from Dijon and settled in Saint Mary&#8217;s, Maryland in 1646 after taking the job of county marshal 

My mom&#8217;s father&#8217;s family is from Arkansas. Her grandfather is buried in Hope. And Neal is her maiden name. Her mother&#8217;s is from Mississippi. 

I was born in Hollywood, FL around 7:30pm on Friday 22 of October


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice info Jeff!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, this is fun! I'll go.

- I have been stung by bees/wasps 17 times.

- I have not one single known allergy.

- I have never broken a bone.

- I typically drive 30 mph over the speed limit on the highway, yet have never been ticketed in 9 years of driving.

- I went out for lunch with an Auschwitz survivor.

- I made the papers because of it.

- I can do 69 situps in one minute. (lol that's a useful one :er

- At the age of 13 I was the fastest sprinter of all my female classmates but I could not run a mile in under 8 minutes.

- I play three musical instruments.

- I was in a Big Ten marching band: the University of Illinois Marching Illini, specifically. :blushing: 

- Like Mark I've been drunk only once in my life and have really no desire to repeat it...the headache and nausea the next day wreck the whole thing.

- I'm a 5th generation American yet somehow I am still of 75% Swedish blood. Picky ancestors I suppose.

- I cannot touch my toes while my legs are straight.

- I have never been hospitalized.

- I've been waiting 3 years for my own dog and I'm finally getting one this fall.


...all for now...Brit already knows about the dog  but you all didn't!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Brit's in the know with everyone!


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 24, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I have a massive scar on my stomach from an operation I had as a new born.


 
Me too ! Although, my scar was a lasting present from my appendix bursting in 2003 and I actually don't mind the scar. It starts just below my knicker-line, runs straight up to the belly button, curves around it and runs another 3 cm's above it, almost like a question mark


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, one more fact about me
-I know everything
*rolls eyes*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Oh, one more fact about me
> -I know everything
> *rolls eyes*



This thing is for things we don't already know Brit.

...although...you knew that. lol


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 24, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> - I have never broken a bone.



The last time I said that I fell off a motorbike and broke a collarbone, hope you were touching wood when you wrote that bit. 



			
				PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> - I can do 69 situps in one minute. (lol that's a useful one :er



Kinkeh! :mrgreen:  



			
				PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> - I play three musical instruments.



Not another muso on the board!  What's your weapons of choice?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 25, 2006)

I had pneumonia 6 times by the age of 5

I used to receive private art lessons from a retired Fame Art School instructor and I specialized in charcoal drawings - now I can barely draw a stick figure 

I went to 13 different schools in 3 different states

I started drinking and smoking when I was 11

I smoked *on average* 2 packs a day

I drank *on avaerage* 12 pack a day - more and mixed in the hard liquor on the weekends *I was a functioning alcoholic* 

I haven't had a cigarette since July 15th, 1997

I haven't had a drink since April 1st, 2001 

I have never been to a meeting or had any type of counseling for my addictions - stopped on my own will

I have 4 birthmarks

I have been shaving my head with a razor for over 15 years - before I started my hair touched my waist band

I shave...everywhere....regularly - I've been known to shave everything including my eyebrows...it's very comfortable if you're not afraid of what people think 

I have approximately 50 hours of tattoo work

I can stick my index finger through my earring holes

Some people have it made...others just get by...I'm a survivor :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow.  Just...wow.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2006)

-I was born in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. (Try spelling that as a kid in school!)
-I've had orthodonture treatment (braces) twice. The second time, when I was about 21, part of the treatment involved removing 8 teeth, surgically breaking my jaw and wiring it shut for 6 weeks. (Woo hoo, lowest weight of my adult life.)(This comment clearly indicates that I'm a female). 
-have donated blood/plasma/platelets 110 times
-I come from a stable home...parents have been married 50+ years. Which made me all the sadder when my own marriage failed
-I have two older brothers, and three nephews whom I love dearly
-I've been lucky enough to travel to Antarctica twice. 
-After returning from the second trip to the icy continent, I went a little nuts on Ebay and ended up buying 100+ penguins (penguin lighter, penguin fan, cookie jars, cream and sugar containers etc etc). Try fitting all that junk in a one bedroom condo. Poor planning on my part, that's for sure.
-I'm leaving in two weeks for a trip to Africa, where I hope to climb Mt. Kilimanjaro. Wish me luck, cuz I'm not a spring chicken, and I didn't fit in all the training I'd hoped to do

Dang - I typed so slowly that Woodsac's 10x more interesting post went in ahead of mine. Tough act to follow


----------



## woodsac (Jan 25, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Wow.  Just...wow.


Didn't mean to shock ya there Jon :lmao:
I grew up a rough, alternative life style. Had drug addicts for parents. Lived in the ghetto. Spent a lot of time growing up quick...on the streets! I've probably done and seen things you've only watched on t.v.? So is that good or bad? Depends on how you look at it. I think it made me a better, stronger person. Because I chose to apply what I learned to improve my way of life :thumbup: I won't even go into the _Bad _things you don't know about me...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 25, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> -*I was born in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.  (Try spelling that as a kid in school!)*
> -I've had orthodonture treatment (braces) twice. The second time, when I was about 21, part of the treatment involved removing 8 teeth, surgically breaking my jaw and wiring it shut for 6 weeks.  (Woo hoo, lowest weight of my adult life).
> -I've been lucky enough to travel to Antarctica twice.
> -After returning from the second trip to the icy continent, I went a little nuts on Ebay and ended up buying 100+ penguins (penguin lighter, penguin fan, cookie jars, cream and sugar containers etc etc).  Try fitting all that junk in a one bedroom condo.  Poor planning on my part, that's for sure.
> -I'm leaving in two weeks for a trip to Africa, where I hope to climb Mt. Kilimanjaro.  Wish me luck, cuz I'm not a spring chicken, and I didn't fit in all the training I'd hoped to do


I can't even pronounce it :lmao: Trip to Africa...have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## ChopstickHero (Jan 25, 2006)

i guess i'll play along:
I'm Canadian! Born and raised. Moved out to Redlands, CA for work.
My left leg is a tiny bit shorter than my right leg.  i think that's why the left leg on most of my jeans are more scuffed up.
Even though my left leg is a tiny bit shorter, my left foot is almost half an inch longer than my right foot. Is that nature's way of making things equal?  It's a bit weird when I try on shoes, cuz sometimes my left foot will be cramped while my right foot will feel comfortable.
 I like everything clean. Call me obsessive compulsive (I'm not though, I took an online test to prove it... LOL), but I like things clean and orderly.  For the most part, I get kinda freaked by germs.  Especially strangers sneezing in public and not covering their mouth.  Once some kid sneezed on my pants.  I was grossed out. If somebody sneezes on the street and I'm walking by them, I usually hold my breath until I can't hold it anymore.
If I'm having food AND soup together, I always finish my food first, then have my soup. I like the idea of washing down my food with the soup.
 I can eat ice cream for breakfast, lunch or dinner.  It doesn't matter when!  I love it.  We have an ice cream machine and freezer full of ice cream bars at work.  I'm in heaven.
My freak metabolism. I have a hyperthyroid that was treated many moons ago, but I still have a high metabolism, eating whatever I want and not really gaining any weight. Some people referred to it as "Jimmy ... the tapeworm".  I assure you I don't have a tapeworm, but they still think Jimmy is alive and eating very well.
 I haven't eaten McD's since watching "Super Size Me" in October 2004.
My brother stabbed me in the head with a pencil when we were kids. The tip of the lead is still lodged near my right eyebrow.


----------



## Meysha (Jan 25, 2006)

Woodsac for president!!!! you rock man... hehe.


I absolutely love pianos. It's some sort of weird obsessive love. I just love them. Ahhhh


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

I have an older brother and a younger sister ... who up until last summer (when she married) was named Loni Anderson

My dad and brother are phenomenal musicians and I can pick up instruments very quickly but have never had the drive to master any.

As a family we were in a car accident that literally scalped my mother to the point that her forehead was flipped up and hit the back of her head. I was standing up in the back seat and went into the windsheild. I don't remember this, they say I blocked it out because it was too traumatic. My brother remembers seeing my mother.

I've had 2 operations in my life. The first was to remove my appendix when I was 5 ... they ruptured as they were reomoving them ... apparently made for messy work. The second was to remove the 'nevicular' bone out of my foot because I had 2 of the same bone and weren't connected to things properly.

I left home when I was 16 and did the street punk thing in Vancouver. I used CPR to save 3 lives at 3 different times while there.  They all lived.

I then moved to the mountains and made jewellery and sold it at markets ... my almost hippy stage (not quite because I still wore a leather jacket and my head was shaved with the exception of three green spikes, a purple rattail and blue bangs).

I got pregnant left my ex came back to Ontario, went back to school, got my grade 12, went to college for computer programming/analysis with 2 full-tuition scholarships, got deans letters for every semester I was there and then dropped it in my last year. That was 2 1/2 years ago. Still don't know what I want to do.

I've been with my boyfriend/fiance/might as well be husband for 5 years and we've had one more child together.

Just bought a house, 2 blocks from my mother.

[insert here  -   "and they all lived happily ever after"  ]

*so maybe not quite a fairy tale but I still wouldn't change anything*


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 25, 2006)

someone gave me bad rep for this thread... 
what's up with that?!?


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 25, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> The last time I said that I fell off a motorbike and broke a collarbone, hope you were touching wood when you wrote that bit.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Heh.....I knocked on all the wood I could find, including my own head.  As for my axes, they are a saxophone, oboe, and piano. Piano came first, when I was 7. Sax came at 14 because I had to pick something to march with, you can't march with a piano (mental image ) Oboe came at 16 because my orchestra conductor really wanted an oboist. So I taught myself in two weeks and loved it, what a beautiful instrument. It's too bad it blows blood vessels in your head to play into that tiny little double reed  gave me headaches!

Vicky, I am obsessed with pianos too  The look of them, the sound of them, the history of them.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmm...lets see.
  I have 13 piercings in my ears, and only 2 ears. 
  I won the chess tourny in high school. 
  My best friend live 1500 miles away
  Two years ago, I was leading scorer in a ball hockey league
  I really thought I was gonna be a rock star 
  Im pretty quiet and keep to myself
  Chiller is a name that was given to me, cause my friends at work think Im  creepy.  
  Im a music freak...I listen to is as long as Im awake.
  I collect Hot Wheels cars


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I have an older brother and a younger sister ... who up until last summer (when she married) was named Loni Anderson
> 
> My dad and brother are phenomenal musicians and I can pick up instruments very quickly but have never had the drive to master any.
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a lot to go through, and a lot to come back from!  Way to go Errant_Star! You've seen more of life than I'll see for several more years.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow! That's a lot to go through, and a lot to come back from! Way to go Errant_Star! You've seen more of life than I'll see for several more years.


 
Yeah, alot of it seems surreal now ... like it was someone else's life because it is so far removed from where I am now.  



> Hmm...lets see.
> I have 13 piercings in my ears, and only 2 ears.
> I won the chess tourny in high school.
> My best friend live 1500 miles away
> ...


 
I wouldn't have figured you to be a ball hockey player or as a collector of hot wheels, I was thinking more along the lines of shrunken heads or something of the like! [j/k] :mrgreen: 

And while the name Chiller does fit I think you're more endearing than creepy! :hugs:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm a freak ...

I was born six weeks early in 1970 ... I've been perpetually late for everything else since that day.

I lost 70% of my hearing at the age of 2 ... tubes in and tonsils out took care of that as they drained over a quart of fluid off my ears.

My tonsils grew back and I had them out again at the age of 7.

I had two full sets of baby teeth.  Two sets of permanent teeth (except for top front four and bottom front four) and six wisdom teeth.  Dentis used to tape my head to the chair thinking they were shadows.  They started pulling my teeth when I was nine.  My mom had them all in a mayo jar for years.  The tooth fairy jipped me on those ...

I got my first motorcycle at the age of 8 and rode a bike for 8 years.  I was the only chick in my town with a white helmet w/a playboy bunny on the back.  I rode before it was cool for chicks to ride.  Use to get some really strange looks when I'd take off the helmet and shake out my hair.  Wore leather jacket and boots, but never chaps.  My older brother and parents had bikes, too.

I got caught in a culvert at the age of 13 and almost drowned.  Scary.

I still have originally married parents -- going on 45 years, they are.

I have worked as:
a waitress (made great money)
cashier at wal mart
pharmacy tech at two hospitals
office manager
set up and ran two offices:  pest control and heavy truck sales
currently work for a lobbyist (great perks and travel!)

I have an awesome child with ADHD who has the social skills of a 6 year old, the body of a 10 year old, the mind of Einstein and the vocabulary of a 40 year old professor.  I am blessed.

I was married at the age of 20 for four days, a mistake that was annulled.

My dear friend committed suicide when I was 19 and I still have guilt over not recognizing the signs.  I'll miss him forever.

I remarried at the age of 24 and was promptly abused for almost two years.  I took my son and walked out the door and never looked back.

I am currently married to a retired preacher that works as a tech in a local dealership.  I've raised his son and daughter and never knew that I could love someone elses kids like I love them.

I actually love my mother in law.

I was a cheerleader in high school.

I have a pen fetish.

I love to cook every day.

I've been to Germany, Austria and Italy and loved them.

I almost died two years ago after becoming septic.

I'm not as goonie as I come across on this forum ... but I am lots of fun.


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm a freak ...
> 
> I was born six weeks early in 1970 ... I've been perpetually late for everything else since that day.
> 
> ...



May I ask what this is?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have figured you to be a ball hockey player or as a collector of hot wheels, I was thinking more along the lines of shrunken heads or something of the like! [j/k] :mrgreen:
> 
> And while the name Chiller does fit I think you're more endearing than creepy! :hugs:



  I do have a large collection of...."dark" stuff.  Vampire skull, horror movie figures, dragon lanterns/fountains, swords, candlabras,my prized "psyco clown" figure,various goth stuff, I even have a black Christmas stocking,  and that is the stuff that is not in my halloween display ...oh the shrunken heads are in the shed...curing. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hmm...lets see.
> I have 13 piercings in my ears, and only 2 ears.
> I won the chess tourny in high school.
> My best friend live 1500 miles away
> ...


 

in a way chiller fits you as a name, cause of how you dig weird things that make people get chills...

but i think your like me in a lot of ways.... your really not scary, just able to carry the burden that people want you to be, so you do...

myabe it should be just chill... cause i think your very laid back...like a chill pill..

13 ear-rings????  bet that hurt....


----------



## Verbal (Jan 25, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to shock ya there Jon :lmao:
> I grew up a rough, alternative life style. Had drug addicts for parents. Lived in the ghetto. Spent a lot of time growing up quick...on the streets! I've probably done and seen things you've only watched on t.v.? So is that good or bad? Depends on how you look at it. I think it made me a better, stronger person. Because I chose to apply what I learned to improve my way of life :thumbup: I won't even go into the _Bad _things you don't know about me...



That wasn't me being shocked, that was me being impressed!  I can't tell you how much respect I have for someone who's grown up like that and changed their life around on their own initiative, and now use those experiences as learning tools.  Way to be man, that's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> May I ask what this is?


 
mine was from a nasty infected ovary that led to a hysterectomy a couple of months later.

I'm not medically inclined, but it was described to me as your white blood count having an infection ... like if your appendix ruptures ... I went from 98.6 temp to 105.2 in a matter of hours and it was nasty.

All fine and dandy now ... just a biggo 10 inch scar ...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 25, 2006)

wow, my life seems dull in comparison...

I have lived in AZ my whole life (28 yrs)...

I went on my first camping trip when i was 6 weeks old, and have loved the outdoors ever since.  

I am a descendant of a guy named James Chilton, who came to America via the Mayflower, he died on the boat in Cape Cod Harbor, but was survived by 2 daughters.

I played baseball for 10 years, and was good, but not good enough.  

I have a BS in Business Admin (MIS).

I spent a week salmon fishing in british columbia and only caught one small fish.

I honeymooned on Kauai (marrying my wife is the single best thing i have ever done).  

I herniated a disc at C5/C6 by yawning/stretching...  

I played paintball once with Ricky Schroeder, i captured the flag and he ran point for me.  sweet.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

I was an emancipated minor at the age of 15.

I had an affair with Tom Selleck....ages ago.

Won mutiple spelling bees as a youngter.

I studied to be a medical Doctor and then changed courses and studied eastern medicine instead....I'm an HHP.....Holistic Health Practioner. Massage Therapist.

I have been in 7 car accidents...not a one my fault.....one I was on my bicycle. Splintered my spine.

Made an excercise video. hee hee this one still cracks me up!

I was one of the first women umpires for usssa and asa did that for awhile....they called me little blue!

I've bungie jumped!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

i'll give this a go i guess:

photography does not top my list of favorite things to do

in my 20's and 30's i skydived

i was all-state wide receiver in high school at 5' 10"...shortest one around i believe (i loved playing tackle eligible)

i have six chillin's which most of you know

i suffer greatly from alergies

i grew up in an orphanage

i play guitar, bass, some keyboard

i cannot dance

i hate public speaking

i had my apendix removed a few years ago (what are those things for anyway?) no visible scars....damn good doc!

i beat Linda at yahtzee all the time! well, most of the time


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I had an affair with Tom Selleck....ages ago.


 
:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

'nuf said ...


----------



## errant_star (Jan 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:
> 
> 'nuf said ...


 

ditto!!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I had an affair with Tom Selleck....ages ago.


 

green does not even describe the color i am....

if i get to meet you ever, i wanna just touch your hand...ok?? thats as close as the restraining order will let me get to tom selleck...

was that his "magnum" years???? did you get to lick him up one side and down the other???


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok I'll go...( some of you may know a couple of these things but anyhoo )

My mum fell pregnant with me when she was 15. My dad was a bit of a naughty dude in those days and broke the law and was thrown in jail in New South Wales to serve a 3 year sentence, not long after my mum fell pregnant. So he was in jail when I was born ( my mum still has the telegram that was sent to him informing him of the birth of his daughter ). I was 2 when I first met him. He was to go back into jail again when I was 9 and every Sunday, we would travel interstate by train to visit him.
I didnt like Sundays back then.

I changed schools almost every year up until year 10, where I stayed put at the same school until I finished schooling.

I grew up around a lot of hardened criminals and at one stage we had 5 or 6 other people living in our house. Our house was a sort of drop-in-centre. Not long after my 5th birthday, police raided our house and ,along with other things they took , they took all my toys ( some birthday presents ). When my mum tried to stop the female copper from walking out the door with my toys, the cop snarkily said " They could be stolen property too, get the little b1tch out of my way" ( little b1tch was in reference to me ). Mind you I was a quiet kid and was only standing there watching sadly, not throwing a tantrum or anything to warrant the comment.

Despite the climate, my mum and nana sheltered me from it as much as possible and did everything they could to keep the innocence in my childhood. My mum was a 'good girl' who tried to take her children away from this kinda life and tried to leave my dad many times but he always found her and got her to come back. My dad wasnt the 'coolest' guy back then and we were scared of him. He has since mellowed an extraordinairy amount and feels remorse for the way he was back then.

I ran away from home when I was 12, had an eating disorder by the time I was 13 and tried to kill myself at 15 by overdosing. All cries for help and peace. I sat in the hospital bed and realized I wanted to live and wanted to live the best life possible.

Started taekwondo when I was 11 and got my black belt at 15. My instructor was priming me for the Olympics and to become an instructor at his club. Though, due to injuries and the troubles I was having in my private life around then, I stopped training.

My thumbs can bend right back.

I once worked at an exclusive 'gentleman's club' for high profile businessmen ( exotic dancers, fantasy rooms you get my drift ) when I was 19- 22, as a waitress/bar attendant. During one shift, the owners approached me with an older gentleman in an expensive suit who asked me if I would like to pose for Australian Penthouse and earn a lot of money doing it. I declined, he handed me a business card anyway and asked me to think about it. I never called because I don't care to have family or family friends seeing me posing with my legs askew, spank ya very much.

A taxi driver asked me to meet his friend, a "very nice man who wants Australian residency". Said all I would have to do is marry the guy in a civil service, live with him for a year or so until the residency came through, fake to immigration that I was genuinely in love with my 'husband' etc etc. Then after it came through, I could divorce him and go on my merry way. He said I would receive $ 10,000 for it. Ahhh no thanks. 

Was engaged from 22 to 28. Fell pregnant twice during it but no babies resulted because I terminated the first pregnancy ( when I was 22 ) and miscarried the second ( at 24 ).

Has a developed 6th sense. Dreams that have predicted events ahead of time and just a 'knowing' of things that are about to happen. It's hard to explain and I don't have any control over it, its a slippery sense so to speak. If I dream of my nana or aunt, it's always a message/premonition.

At one stage my dad was outnumbered by females. When he and my mum were together, the household consisted of my mum, me and my two sisters and a female cat and dog. When my parents split, he started a relationship with my stepmum, who had four daughters from a previous marriage. They went on to have a child of their own, again another girl. Dad quit hoping for a son, so he threw in the towel on any more kids. My stepmum fell pregnant again, much to his dismay.
Nine months later, he got his son.

My uncle was the president of the Australian chapter of the Rebels ( bikie gang ) for a number of years. One of their 'Noms' ( nominees ) was the president of the Melbourne chapter of the Klu Klux Klan ( a shame, because I got along with him very well up until I found that out ). I used to spend a lot of weekends at their clubhouse and they looked after me well.

A lot of family members and family friends have been killed by motorbike accidents. My uncle ( the Rebels president ) lost his leg when he came off his bike whilst riding in The Northern Territory. I don't get on bikes these days.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> green does not even describe the color i am....
> 
> if i get to meet you ever, i wanna just touch your hand...ok?? thats as close as the restraining order will let me get to tom selleck...
> 
> was that his "magnum" years???? did you get to lick him up one side and down the other???


 
oh yeah....you could've referred to him as my personal lollipop....not to mention the biting and scratching!:blushing:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ok I'll go...( some of you may know a couple of these things but anyhoo )
> 
> My mum fell pregnant with me when she was 15. My dad was a bit of a naughty dude in those days and broke the law and was thrown in jail in New South Wales for serve a 3 year sentence, not long after my mum fell pregnant. So he was in jail when I was born ( my mum still has the telegram that was sent to him informing him of the birth of his daughter ). I was 2 when I first met him. He was to go back into jail again when I was 9 and every Sunday, we would travel interstate by train to visit him.
> I didnt like Sundays back then.
> ...


 

:hugs:


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> oh yeah....you could've referred to him as my personal lollipop....not to mention the biting and scratching!:blushing:


 
I'm just still in awe ... 

Tom Selleck ...

:hail: 

wow.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

ok.. i'll go

grew up on airforce bases, and was babysat by the thunderbirds while my parents went out for an anniversary dinner...
have 3 brothers..but one was killed when i was 18
married at 18 yrs old..still married...
have a huge affinity to animals... pick them up from the side of the road if they are injured...have raised raccons, possums, bats, alligators..skunks, foxes, rabbits, cows, goats, dogs, fish, birds...deer..beaver...just kinda love animals...

totally enthralled with people who have natural talent...in photography or in music... anyone who can play an instrument is already 10 steps above anyone else... i am so impressed...

adore music... everything is good, except rap..( thats not real music...sorry) led zep freak..love metallica..creed... old 80's big hair stuff..and my new one is a group called HIM that is goth metal... really cool.

was told i would never have children.. physically impossible.. firm believer in prayer... and after 6 yrs i had a son...

** your gonna love this...**  God lets me know things about myself so i am prepared for things...i knew i would get pregnant.. i knew it was a son.. i knew before my father died... i also get "feelings" on if something is gonna come out ok or not... if its too close of family or friends, i cant get a read on it, its more what i want than what i feel..but in passing relationships...or patients in my office, i know if they will discover cancer or not... and have been right so far 98% of the time..( nurses keep a running tab on my predictions...) i dont tell the patients.. i just keep it between me and the nurses... 

even though i come off scary ... i am very tenderhearted, and would give you the shirt off nicole's back if you needed it....

and i am lucky enough to have about 4 people who i consider close friends... one is far away...but still keeps in touch very regular.

and i have a soul-twin who is also my cousin..everyone should have someone this close...

i do wear black every day...even now when i am not supposed to..i just throw khaki over it... sucks to be me...but i gotta have it...

and i have an addiction for this dang web sight...never had one before, but i do now...


----------



## Boop's_passion (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! My life is super boring compared to everyone else&#8217;s. Here goes:

-Live in Ohio born and raised
-Canada is the farthest I have traveled
-I am married with a 1 yr. old girl, and a baby boy on the way
-I went to a vocational school- graduated with a certificate in Marketing Management.
-I am taking an online course for Photography through the New York Institute of Photography
-Want to have my own studio 
-I am stay at home mom right now
-My first broken bone was when I was 18 (my foot, broke it in 3 places) never went to the doctor until about a year ago. Still might have to have surgery on it.
-Had my daughter emergency c-section (her cord was wrapping around her neck)
-Had a miscarriage 
-Have a dog name Magi (she is a lab/bird dog mix) we rescued her
-We live on 7 1/2 acres out in the country
-I have a Jeep Cherokee
-My mom left my dad before I was born (I still don't know him) Married someone else when I was 3 and divorced him when I was 13. 
-I moved out when I was 17; have to support myself since I was 14
-Married my high school sweetheart
-I use to smoke
-I love scrapbooking, I actually have my own business (in home, direct sales) Creative Memories. 
-Lost a dear friend of ours I was 17 she was 15 she died in my arms. Lost another friend in high school, he affxiated in his sleep 20 yrs. old. 
-Love music, movies, dancing, reading novels; fiction and noo-fiction
-Always wanted to be an actress; gave up my dream to get married
-when I was 3 I was scratched in both eyes by our cat.  Almost blind in my right eye


That is all I can think of, I really am boring


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok.. i'll go
> 
> ** your gonna love this...** God lets me know things
> 
> ...


 
backatcha, baybay ... me 'n you, Pallie ... 'ritas, rum & the river ...

Wish you'd gimme a read on ... never mind ... :taped sh: 

thanks for sharing MY shirt ... :er: 

With ya on the website addiction ...


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

:hugs: back atcha Photogal ! 

Your title should be 'Gives the bestest cuddles' :blushing:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i hate public speaking


 

you hate attention??? are you sure???? :hail: :lmao: :hail: :lmao: 

just joshin' ya......

funny, public speaking is so easy to me...but one on one kills me...unless we are close, then i can go for hours...

( where is hertz when you need a good comeback..??)


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to be terrible at public speaking in school.  I was TERRIFIED of having to go in front of the class.  Then around sophomore or junior year, a whole semester of an English class was speach, and it was required.  We had to give several speaches of different types.  The last one we had to do was a biographical speach...we had to pick a famous person living or dead, and tell the story of their life as if you were them.  The speach had to be at least 7 minutes long, I think (can't rememeber for sure) and no note cards.  I was the only one in the class who gender-bended, I did Alan Alda (did you know he had polio as a child?)...did great on it, and have been more outgoing and comfortable in front of people ever since that class.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 25, 2006)

The public speaking thing is a toughie for a lot of people. My nan used to be in a group called Toastmasters, and it was there that she tackled her public speaking phobia. Pretty sure Toastmasters is international...I think it's a good group to join.


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

NERD HERD ADMISSION:  I won several awards for public speaking in years past ... even competed on a state level.

Oddly, I am very uncomfortable in crowds.  I can charm a room in a heartbeat ... but I'd rather be a wall flower and observe.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> :hugs: back atcha Photogal !
> 
> Your title should be 'Gives the bestest cuddles' :blushing:


 
Awwww......thanks  you Sweetie you!


----------



## Traci (Jan 25, 2006)

I think Ill try this

Im the youngest of three children, I have one sister and one brother.
My parents were Norman Rockwell parents, something I didnt realize until I was in my twenties. I thank them everyday for being the best parents. They were happily married until my Dad died two years ago. 
I was born on my parents seventh wedding anniversary. I ruined their dinner plans, but they didnt really mind. 
I was in the hospital on my first birthday, and I almost died of viral meningitis. I had to re-learn how to sit up, walk and talk and it left me with a significant hearing loss in my right ear.:er: 
I had 18 stitches in my right knee from falling on a sprinkler head when I was five. It made sitting on the carpet during story time at school impossible. 
I have a faint scar in my right eyebrowthe neighbor kid decided it was a good idea to hit me with a metal toy gun.:meh: 
Ive played softball since I was seven, fast pitch until high school and now co-ed slow pitch.
I was also a cheerleader, but I didnt like the suck up girls.:roll: 
Ive had six jobs since I started working at sixteen.
Ive owned four cars, two of which I totaled (age nineteen was not a good driving year for me :er: ).
I met Photogoddess when I was 13, we were born a day apart and she is my best friend.:hugs: 
Ive been fortunate enough to meet a few celebritieswhich was, just a case of the right place at the right time. But, its still pretty cool!:thumbsup: 
Ive ridden dirt bikes since I was six and is the cause of my current knee injury.
I finally fulfilled my dream of going to New YorkThanks to the TPF  and the just do it, if thats what you want attitude I learned after my Dad died.
Ive also been to Hawaii, Washington State, Arizona, Nevada, Canada, Baja California, Kansas, Nebraska, Georgia, Florida, Oklahoma, Texas, Mississippi, Louisiana and Alabama (I really dont remember the last five though, too young).
Lastly, this is the first forum that Ive ever been on and its so addicting! 

BoringI know, but its me.


----------



## Alison (Jan 25, 2006)

Here goes:

-I am allergic to all shellfish...and yet I live in New England 
-I was in the debate club in high school
-When I was a sophmore in high school I was given the chance to enroll in college and the state would pay for 2 years.....I turned it down because I wanted to hang out with my friends....BAD MOVE!
-I have lived in MA, VT, MN and NH
-I have one brother who is eight years older than me, and my oldest son is named after him
-Evelyn is named after her great grandmother who died due to complications from having children
-I have been part of a parenting forum for 7 years but I have more posts on TPF 
-I work for a company in MN but am able to telecommute from my home in NH. The commute is great :mrgreen:
-I was (and still am at times) terrified to raise a daughter. Boys seem so much easier somehow!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a half sister that is young enough to be my daughter.
I started working full time when I was 14.
I still dont know what I want to be when "I grow up"
I moved to the US when I was 17, with $40 in my pocket.
Like Anicole, I also have a pen fetish 
My favorite smell is salty ocean air
I get really depressed if I dont take pictures for more than a week
I can trace my geneology right back to the first guy who discovered New Zealand (not Captain Cook)


----------

